# Hack Decision: Mother 2 English translation or Earthbound's Title Screen?



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 25, 2014)

Good day, community!

The reason I started this topic is because I am in a bit of a struggle.
I have been looking all around the web for the entire Mother Trilogy in its most pure and not-localized form (this means avoiding changes made while being imported into the USA and the only game I am still missing for my picky self is Mother 2 for the SNES.
I know there is an existing Mother 1+2 hack for the GBA, but I am NOT interested in that one.
What I want to do is get a Mother 2 rom that has all the uncensored parts of the Japanese released, translated into english and also have the proper Mother 2 Title Screen (along with the proper intro screen of "Giygas Strikes Back!" instead of the "The War Against Giygas!").

So, with that being said, I have 2 options here:

1) Work with the uncensored patch for Earthbound for the SNES.
Take into consideration that if I apply this patch, the title screen will remain the same, and I want it to be like the Japanese counterpart saying Mother 2 with the red background, so the work would be to hack the title screen to look like the one in Mother 2.

The patch to get the uncensored USA Earthbound is here:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-2-to-EarthBound-Uncensored-patch

2) Grab the japanese Mother 2 ROM and start translating it to english from scratch.
Yes, it would be a much more tedious work, since I have little to no experience with full translations (all I have done is change some words in a NES Castlevania ROM).
There is an existing patch that changes the title screen here:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/EB-Intro-Sequence-Hacks

NOTE: If I try to combine both patches, the result ends up being a garbled introduction sequence and a whole lot of mess in the Title Screen.

Those are my only 2 options to fulfill what I think would be the best for the Mother Community out there...
Have all 3 games without censoring and playable in English language!

My question is...
What would you recommend me to do out of those two and what would be the easiest?
Hack the title screen or translate the japanese ROM?
Also, depending on your response, what tools would you suggest me to work with and what websited do you recommend for the overall knowledge of the hack?

Thank you in advance for the help!

PS: This is the only good source I found for SNES translation:
http://www.emulationzone.org/sections/wakdhacks/docs/snes.html


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 25, 2014)

It's a title screen, just move on


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 25, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> It's a title screen, just move on


My picky self won't allow me to.


----------

